# Buckboard Bacon and Pulled Cured Boston Butt Ham



## Bearcarver

*Buckboard Bacon and Pulled Cured Boston Butt Ham *

*I should note that I did this smoke before my operation, when I was not frequenting this forum.*

Finally got around to trying some Boston Butt Ham to go with my BBB, and it came out Awesome!!!

It's real easy to do, as I will show below.
You could leave the bone in, cure & smoke the whole Boston Butt, and then pull the whole thing into "Pulled Butt Ham".
However I decided to remove the bone, and cut each Butt in two pieces.
Then I cured all 4 pieces, and turned the side with the fat cap into "BBB", and the other side into "Boston Butt Ham".

The only difference in doing both things at once was since I only wanted to smoke the thin BBB halves to about 120˚ IT "slowly", I had to smoke the other halves slowly for awhile too.
Then once I removed the pieces of BBB, I ran the temp up to 225˚ and more until completion.

*Hang On---Here We Go*:

*1st Day (Getting it into cure):*
Remove bones from the butts, slice in half at the bone removal point, rinse, and pat dry.
Weigh each piece of meat, and weigh the proper amount of Tender Quick to go with each piece (1/2 ounce per pound of meat).
Apply those amounts of cure to their designated pieces of meat, along with some Brown Sugar (between 1 tsp and 1 TBS Per pound).
Put each piece of meat in it's own individual zip-lock bag, being careful to gather up any TQ that fell off, and throw it in with the piece it fell off of.
This way the proper amount of cure will stay with the piece of meat it was designated to be with.
Put these bags in the fridge for no less than the time needed to properly cure, at a temperature between 36˚ and 40˚ (I prefer 37˚/38˚).

*Calculate the time *by measuring the thickest point of all pieces of meat.
Divide that by how many "half inches" there are in that.
Then add 2 days to that, for the minimum number of days in cure.
I then add 2 or 3 days to that, to be sure it gets to the center of each piece.
In this case, the thickest point was 2", so there are 4 "half inches" in 2 inches.
4 plus 2 = 6 minumum days in cure---Plus I added 2 more days = 8 Days in cure.
*Note: I Never cure for less than 8 days.*
During those 8 days, I flip each package over, and massage it slightly, pressing it flat, and returning it to the fridge.

*Day #9* *(Prepping for smoking):*
Remove from curing bags, rinse, and put in a container to soak for 1/2 Hour, to remove surface salt.
Cut a couple slices from the middle of a piece, to check if the cure went to the center.
The color should be pink or red all the way to the center---No gray spot in center.
Fry these pieces up to make sure it's not too salty.
If it is too salty, soak it for an hour & test again.
*Using TQ and Brown Sugar with my method, I have never had any Bacon that even tasted salty, let alone too salty, but I still check every time, just to be sure.*
Rinse again, pat dry, and put on smoker racks (this is only if you have room in a fridge).
I then sprinkle CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder on each piece, and put these racks in my meat fridge to start the pellicle for next day smoking.
If you don't have an extra fridge, you can put the pieces in front of a fan for an hour or so, or put the pieces in the smoker without smoke for an hour or so, until it gets the tacky shiny pellicle.

Note: I put the two thinner pieces (with the fat caps) on a grill rack for the top position in my smoker, and the other two pieces on another rack for position #2, which is a little hotter.

*Day #10 (Smoking Meat)*
6:30 AM------------------Preheat smoker to 140˚.
7:00 AM------------------Put meat in smoker. Temp probe one on each shelf, and put Maverick smoker probe on left side (MES sensor is on right side).
7:30 AM------------------Put well lit (one end) Hickory filled AMNPS on bars at the bottom, to the left of the chip drawer. Reset heat to 120˚.
7:30 AM------------------I also put my foil half-pan above AMNPS to protect it from dripping, and my foil covered aluminum sheet on right, to direct the heat to the center.
9:00 AM------------------Top piece----100˚***** Bottom piece----91˚
10:00 AM----------------Top----108˚*****Bottom----104˚
11:00 AM----------------Top----111˚*****Bottom----109˚*****Bump heat up to 140˚.
12:00 Noon--------------Top----115˚*****Bottom----115˚*****Bump heat up to 160˚.
1:00 PM------------------Top----118˚*****Bottom----119˚*****Remove Bacon (Top Pieces), and move that probe down. Also bump heat up to 225˚.
2:00 PM------------------Left----142˚*****Right----140˚
3:00 PM------------------Left----156˚*****Right----157˚
3:00 PM------------------I put one piece in foil pan. Then Pineapple rings. Then other piece. Then Pineapple rings. Then pour Pineapple juice over.
3:00 PM------------------Double foil over, and put on second smoker position. Bump heat up to 260˚.
4:00 PM------------------All----168˚
4:30 PM------------------All----183˚
5:00 PM------------------All----195˚
5:20 PM------------------All----204˚*****Cut heat to 100˚.
5:45 PM------------------All----207˚*****Remove to kitchen. Pull just enough for Supper, and keep the rest covered. Eat some Great Boston Butt Pulled Ham.

*Day #12 (Slicing, Vacuum Packing, & Freezing BBB)*
This stuff needed 5 hours in freezer, before it would slice nice.


Thanks For Looking!!!

Bear




Proper amounts of Tender Quick weighed and waiting for their designated hunks of meat:









Four deboned halves, rinsed, dried, and ready for curing:








All sealed up in curing bags (Zip-locks), and ready for 8 days in Fridge at 37˚-38˚:








Soaking for 20 or 30 minutes to get rid of surface salt:








Salt-Fry test. Note deep red color showing curing was through to center:








Ah yes---My favorite taste test is nearing:








MES 40 Ready for smoking. I just put new foil on my bottom smoker parts:








First to come out of Smoker-----Two pieces of Buckboard Bacon:








That's what was left after 7 1/4 hours of real nice smoke. Separate burning pellets, and save:








Both pieces of Butt Ham, with Pineapple rings between & on top, and juices in the pan:








After the top piece was removed:








Pulling "Cured Boston Butt Ham". Pulled real nice, and tastes Awesome!!!








Bear's first ever Pulled Butt Ham Sam:








And this into the fridge for some left-over Sammies (Minus some that went to our Son's house):







Let's Make A Great Sammy!!

Heat up some Pulled Butt Ham by flipping it around awhile in a hot pan:








Drop two eggs on top of that pile of meat:








Flip that all around, until it looks like this:








Shovel it into a nice sized roll with some BBQ sauce on it.
Then squirt some of your favorite Hot Sauce on it:








Closer look at the Sammy----"BearView":








Then after 3 days of Pulled Boston Butt Ham Sammies, a couple packs ready for freezing.
This will taste even better a couple weeks from now:








Back to the Buckboard Bacon:

After a couple days of sitting wrapped in my fridge, it was time to slice the Bacon:








And into the freezer it goes!!!!


----------



## pgsmoker64

Bear, everything looks fantastic!  And thank you for the step-by-step...I'm definitely gonna give that a try!

Bill


----------



## chef jimmyj

Thanks for the usual fully detailed post. The meat came out great...JJ


----------



## gotarace

Oh man Bear... that pulled Boston Butt Ham looks of the Hook!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



That right there has made the short list on upcoming smokes!!!


----------



## lilricky

Looks good. The only thing missing is a slice of some smoked cheddar cheese on that last sammie.


----------



## woodcutter

Great post! That pulled butt is amazing!


----------



## Bearcarver

Thank You All very much for the nice comments!!

They are appreciated!

Bear


----------



## drakin

Bear,

I have a question...do you prefer Dark brown sugar or the Light?...I had just put some bacon up for curing and used both..and I ca't wait to try it out...give me your opinion.

Thanks

You always have the best write ups IMO.


----------



## Bearcarver

Drakin said:


> Bear,
> 
> I have a question...do you prefer Dark brown sugar or the Light?...I had just put some bacon up for curing and used both..and I ca't wait to try it out...give me your opinion.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> You always have the best write ups IMO.


Thank You Drakin!!

I like them both, but Mrs Bear buys "light", so I use light.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smokinhusker

Great step by step and the results are perfect!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looks great Bear!  BBB is our favorite bacon to make. Another great tutorial, thanks!


----------



## pops6927

Looks delicious!


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Husker, Sailor, and Pops!!!

Bear


----------



## DanMcG

That ham sammie looks delicious Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver

Thank You Dan!!

Bear


----------



## deuce

Looks Amazing!! Love the BearView!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I will definitely have to give that a try.


----------



## pearlheartgtr

I know what I'm doing in a couple of weeks.


----------



## sgtrock79

Only response is that I bought the Bucky Bacon cure from Hi-Mountain ....and it turned out great....would like to try other recipes though as well...

You mention "Tender Quick" which I think is pink curing salt....where do you get it from???

Been enjoying our "Butt Bacon"  if you are a smoking enthusiast....you have to try it!

Also would like to invest in a new smoker....electric.... so that I can cold smoke as well...

no using a propane...hard to keep the heat down....and sometimes i just feel that it gets done tooo quick.....

Would like to hear your comments on that as well.....  thinking electric, with thermometers....with auto chip insertion...???


----------



## Bearcarver

Sgtrock79 said:


> Only response is that I bought the Bucky Bacon cure from Hi-Mountain ....and it turned out great....would like to try other recipes though as well...
> 
> You mention "Tender Quick" which I think is pink curing salt....where do you get it from???
> 
> Been enjoying our "Butt Bacon"  if you are a smoking enthusiast....you have to try it!
> 
> Also would like to invest in a new smoker....electric.... so that I can cold smoke as well...
> 
> no using a propane...hard to keep the heat down....and sometimes i just feel that it gets done tooo quick.....
> 
> Would like to hear your comments on that as well.....  thinking electric, with thermometers....with auto chip insertion...???


Sgt,

That's a lot of bases to cover, but I'll try:

I use TQ & Brown Sugar when I cure Buckboard Bacon. Then I sprinkle CBP, Garlic powder, and Onion powder on before smoking.

A store bought mix is not needed for BBB.

I buy my TQ at a local Super Market (Giant), but you can get it on line if nobody sells it in your area.

Butt Bacon would be the same as Buckboard Bacon, since they both come from the Shoulder (Butt).

I love my MES 40 (electric). With a good electric smoker, a digital thermometer, and an AMNPS, you can smoke just about anything that will fit in.

I have never seen a chip burner that would satisfy me-----Check out the "A-Maze-N-Pellet-Smoker".

Hope this helps,

Bear


----------



## thoseguys26

Homerun Bear! I always follow your posts and this one has me wanting to try BBB for my first time. I'm not sure why I haven't tried it yet but thanks for the reminder! The cured PP looks pretty awesome too.


----------



## Bearcarver

thoseguys26 said:


> Homerun Bear! I always follow your posts and this one has me wanting to try BBB for my first time. I'm not sure why I haven't tried it yet but thanks for the reminder! The cured PP looks pretty awesome too.


Thanks 26!!

Go for it---You'll love it !!

Any questions, just ask.

Bear


----------



## bajafish

Well Done !!!

Great article, great pictures, lots of info. Gotta save this one!!


----------



## mcgallimore

I am also!
looks great Bear!
:grilling_smilie:


----------



## Bearcarver

Bajafish said:


> Well Done !!!
> 
> Great article, great pictures, lots of info. Gotta save this one!!


Thanks Baja!!!

Great Stuff!!

Bear


mcgallimore said:


> I am also!
> looks great Bear!


Thank You MC !!

Bear


----------



## mcgallimore

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Baja!!!
> Great Stuff!!
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> Thank You MC !!
> 
> Bear




Now I have to wait till my smoker comes to try this! :)
Anytime Bear :sausage:


----------



## khard60

Tried it last weekend, WOW what a treat. Thanks for sharing this. Cant wait to try it again.


----------



## reinhard

WoW!!! Looks awesome, and thanks for the step by step. VERY helpfull!!. I have made  buckboard with the dry cure and wet cure but never used it for pulled pork as you made it [all went for bacon]. Going to pull out a butt from the freezer and get on it.  That will go with us on our vacation as a great addition to our menu. Thanks again. Reinhard


----------



## roller

Looks good there Bear ,View looks great !


----------



## Bearcarver

khard60 said:


> Tried it last weekend, WOW what a treat. Thanks for sharing this. Cant wait to try it again.


Thanks khard!!!!

Glad to hear you enjoyed it !!

Bear


Reinhard said:


> WoW!!! Looks awesome, and thanks for the step by step. VERY helpfull!!. I have made  buckboard with the dry cure and wet cure but never used it for pulled pork as you made it [all went for bacon]. Going to pull out a butt from the freezer and get on it.  That will go with us on our vacation as a great addition to our menu. Thanks again. Reinhard


Thanks Reinhard!!!

You'll love that pulled Cured Butt---Totally different !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Roller said:


> Looks good there Bear ,View looks great !


Thanks Roller!!!

Believe it or not, tastes better than it looks!!!

Bear


----------



## disco

I just finished making the pulled ham part of this thread following Bear's procedure. It makes a ham that is reminiscent of those juicy hams I used to have as a child before low fat became the mantra. It is juicy, flavourful and delicious. By using a butt or a picnic shoulder to make the ham and cooking it to pulling temperatures, it comes out incredibly tender and moist. The fact that you pull it lets you remove most of the fat. I may never make traditional ham again. Thanks Bear. This one is a winner!Disco


----------



## Bearcarver

Disco said:


> I just finished making the pulled ham part of this thread following Bear's procedure. It makes a ham that is reminiscent of those juicy hams I used to have as a child before low fat became the mantra. It is juicy, flavourful and delicious. By using a butt or a picnic shoulder to make the ham and cooking it to pulling temperatures, it comes out incredibly tender and moist. The fact that you pull it lets you remove most of the fat. I may never make traditional ham again. Thanks Bear. This one is a winner! Disco


Thank You, Disco!!!

I told you, you'd love it !!!

You did it Perfectly!!!

I gotta make some more soon---I love it too!!

Bear


----------



## disco

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You, Disco!!!
> 
> I told you, you'd love it !!!
> 
> You did it Perfectly!!!
> 
> I gotta make some more soon---I love it too!!
> 
> Bear


Har, Bear. I have always said SMF is going to make me fat. Every time I see a great product like this, I want to make it. I'm glad seeing your own post has the same effect on you! Get smoking!

Disco


----------



## disco

Hey Bear. I thought I should let you know. A buddy of mine came up from Vancouver and I didn't know what time he would be coming in so I pulled some of the pulled ham out of the freezer and heated it up when he got here. He loved it and described it as ham that tastes like bacon.

Later, we had some of the snack sticks made from your loaf recipe. He was also amazed and raved about the taste and texture.

Thanks for making me look good!

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver

Disco said:


> Hey Bear. I thought I should let you know. A buddy of mine came up from Vancouver and I didn't know what time he would be coming in so I pulled some of the pulled ham out of the freezer and heated it up when he got here. He loved it and described it as ham that tastes like bacon.
> 
> Later, we had some of the snack sticks made from your loaf recipe. He was also amazed and raved about the taste and texture.
> 
> Thanks for making me look good!
> 
> Disco


That's Great, Disco!!

I'm glad you looked good, but you're the one that made that stuff, not me!

I love it when a Plan comes together!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## bubba watson

Just picked up a pork picnic for a steal....thanks to a buddy that works in the meat dept... Ham is what Mrs. Bubba wants to come off that smoker... Looks like this might be the way to go.


----------



## Bearcarver

Bubba Watson said:


> Just picked up a pork picnic for a steal....thanks to a buddy that works in the meat dept... Ham is what Mrs. Bubba wants to come off that smoker... Looks like this might be the way to go.


That's Great Bubba!!  You'll love it.

You'll notice I made this half Buckboard and Half pulled Ham. The reasons I do this are below:

I love them both.

The top "fatty" half of the Butt (Shoulder) is better for Buckboard Bacon.

The bottom "Leaner" half is better for Pulled Ham.

If a butt or shoulder is cut in half, as I do in this Step by Step, you don't have to inject cure into it, because both halves are well under 3" thick.

Bear


----------



## turick

Hey John -- can you talk about your preference for hot smoking the BBB vs cold smoking?  Do you _need_ the heat for it to take on smoke, or do you just prefer not having to fry it if you don't want to?  How would cold smoking change the final result? 

I'm still waiting for a slicer before I try this, but I'm absolutely dying to do it and just want to have everything figured out before I do.  I am really after bacon... I want a replacement for traditional store-bought bacon to fry up.  I'd really like to do it with bellies, but butts are so cheap (they just went on sale a Shop n Save for $1.59/lb), so I think I'm going to go the BBB route and just stock up.


----------



## Bearcarver

turick said:


> Hey John -- can you talk about your preference for hot smoking the BBB vs cold smoking?  Do you _need_ the heat for it to take on smoke, or do you just prefer not having to fry it if you don't want to?  How would cold smoking change the final result?
> 
> I'm still waiting for a slicer before I try this, but I'm absolutely dying to do it and just want to have everything figured out before I do.  I am really after bacon... I want a replacement for traditional store-bought bacon to fry up.  I'd really like to do it with bellies, but butts are so cheap (they just went on sale a Shop n Save for $1.59/lb), so I think I'm going to go the BBB route and just stock up.


Sure, My main reason for smoking it to 145* is because I don't want to have to worry about getting it to 145* before eating, like by frying, broiling, baking, etc.

Buckboard Bacon and Canadian Bacon are much leaner than Belly Bacon, so they are real easy to burn in the pan.

Smoking them to 145* IT will not burn them, and once it gets to 145* IT, it would be safe to eat cold, or just warm it up a little, which is what I prefer to do just before eating.

IMHO it takes smoke better between 100* & 130* smoker temp than below 100*, but that's beside the point, because even if I thought cold smoking was the only way to smoke I would still take it up & get it to 145* after cold smoking it, for the reasons I mentioned above.

Butts are a lot higher around here----$1.59 would be Great.

BBB is a little more chewy (because of the percentage of lean meat) than Belly Bacon, but in my opinion BBB has more flavor. I'm not crazy about using BBB for BLTs though because of how chewy it is, but it goes Great with a few eggs!!!

Bear


----------



## turick

Great info, thanks John!


----------



## riverrat3

Hey Bear, in your timeline at 1pm at a temp of 118 you remove bacon. Later post talks about smoking until 145 could you clarify please sir. As in my pm's Im fixing to do this and dont want to miss something. Gonna follow this method to a T. Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

riverrat3 said:


> Hey Bear, in your timeline at 1pm at a temp of 118 you remove bacon. Later post talks about smoking until 145 could you clarify please sir. As in my pm's Im fixing to do this and dont want to miss something. Gonna follow this method to a T. Thanks


Great Question:

I wanted to get the heat up to 225* so we could have some of the Pulled Butt Ham for Supper.

However I already had nice color on the BBB, and I didn't want it to get hit with such a high temp, so I pulled the BBB, and treated it like I do my Belly Bacon.

LOL----There's usually a method to my madness---Strange or otherwise.

Bear


----------



## bmaddox

Bear, I have two butts in the fridge that I was planning on using for the recipe. Can I substitute pink curing salt for TQ? Or should I cure them using pop's brine if I don't have any TQ?


----------



## Bearcarver

bmaddox said:


> Bear, I have two butts in the fridge that I was planning on using for the recipe. Can I substitute pink curing salt for TQ? Or should I cure them using pop's brine if I don't have any TQ?


If you don't have TQ, I would recommend using Pops' brine cure method.

TQ and Cure #1 (Pink salt) are not interchangeable.

Bear


----------



## bmaddox

Thanks Bear. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Bearcarver

bmaddox said:


> Thanks Bear. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

This is a great tutorial for BBB & sure is some tasty stuff !  

Thanks Bear !  Thumbs Up

:points1:


----------



## Bearcarver

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> This is a great tutorial for BBB & sure is some tasty stuff !
> 
> Thanks Bear !


Thank You Justin!!

And I Appreciate the Point too!!

Bear


----------



## dukeburger

Got my first butt curing now for some BBB!



















IMG-20150403-00584.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 3, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

DukeBurger said:


> Got my first butt curing now for some BBB!


Thanks a lot Duke!!

You're gonna love this stuff !!

Bear


----------



## graggy

I made the bacon just the way you did and smoked it today now its in the fridge. How many days can I leave it in the fridge before I slice it? The reason I ask is I just ordered a slicer but wont get it for about three days. is it ok to let it set that long in ziplock bags?


----------



## Bearcarver

graggy said:


> I made the bacon just the way you did and smoked it today now its in the fridge. How many days can I leave it in the fridge before I slice it? The reason I ask is I just ordered a slicer but wont get it for about three days. is it ok to let it set that long in ziplock bags?


I like to wait at least 2 nights, but 3 or 4, or even more days is fine. No big rush.

I assume you snuck at least a little taste.

Bear


----------



## tropics

Finally started mine yesterday,will update when I smoke it.













100_1902.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 19, 2015






http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/186751/1st-time-bbb-with-tq

Thanks Bear


----------



## freakynorm

Question for you on the bacon and pulled ham. Is it ok to add a bit of real maple syrup into the bacon as it's brining? And for the ham, do you put any rub or seasoning on it before smoking it or just the pineapple and juice bath?


----------



## dukeburger

freakynorm said:


> Question for you on the bacon and pulled ham. Is it ok to add a bit of real maple syrup into the bacon as it's brining? And for the ham, do you put any rub or seasoning on it before smoking it or just the pineapple and juice bath?


The ham gets CBP, onion powder and garlic powder before smoking. I think after curing it's best to avoid rubs with any salt in them..

As for the maple syrup, I've read a lot of posts by Bearcarver and others about adding maple syrup to the bag during the curing, but no flavor ended up going through the meat and was just a waste of maple syrup. I've heard (and will try this on my next batch) that maple extract seems to work better...I don't know how much to use or how well this works though, so I hope someone can chime in on that.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bearcarver

tropics said:


> Finally started mine yesterday,will update when I smoke it.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/186751/1st-time-bbb-with-tq
> 
> Thanks Bear


That's Great Richie!!

Don't let me miss your thread!!

Bear


freakynorm said:


> Question for you on the bacon and pulled ham. Is it ok to add a bit of real maple syrup into the bacon as it's brining? And for the ham, do you put any rub or seasoning on it before smoking it or just the pineapple and juice bath?


See Below:

Bear


DukeBurger said:


> The ham gets CBP, onion powder and garlic powder before smoking. I think after curing it's best to avoid rubs with any salt in them..
> 
> As for the maple syrup, I've read a lot of posts by Bearcarver and others about adding maple syrup to the bag during the curing, but no flavor ended up going through the meat and was just a waste of maple syrup. I've heard (and will try this on my next batch) that maple extract seems to work better...I don't know how much to use or how well this works though, so I hope someone can chime in on that.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Great answers, Duke!!   Exactly what I would have said !!

I never tried the Extract either.

Also, I finally got some Maple Sugar which I will try on some kind of Bacon, if I ever get around to it.

Thanks Guys!

Bear


----------



## freakynorm

Sounds great. I think I will do that along with a bit of brown sugar for good measure. I bought 4 butts this weekend for $1.50lb. The fat cap halves are going to be baconized and the other halves shall be pulled ham. Gonna be a long two weeks til I can cook them up.


----------



## Bearcarver

freakynorm said:


> Sounds great. I think I will do that along with a bit of brown sugar for good measure. I bought 4 butts this weekend for $1.50lb. *The fat cap halves are going to be baconized and the other halves shall be pulled ham. *Gonna be a long two weeks til I can cook them up.


That's a Great Plan!!

That's what I'd do too.

Bear


----------



## briggy

Finally got around to the first attempt:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...kboard-bacon-and-cured-pulled-boston-butt-ham

Thanks again Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver

Briggy said:


> Finally got around to the first attempt:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...kboard-bacon-and-cured-pulled-boston-butt-ham
> 
> Thanks again Bear!


That's Great Briggy!!

I found it & am waiting for your final Pics.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You're gonna love it !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## freakynorm

bmaddox said:


> Bear, I have two butts in the fridge that I was planning on using for the recipe. Can I substitute pink curing salt for TQ? Or should I cure them using pop's brine if I don't have any TQ?


I stole ChefRob's ratio of cure#1/salt/sugar to 1g/7g/5g for every pound of meat and it turned out fantastic.

Here's ChefRob's original post for reference.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129790/my-version-of-bbb


----------



## msuiceman

I'm on day 8 of my curing.... 2 more to go. 1/2oz of tender quick per lb and 3/4 Tbs of brown sugar per pound. doing this on a small portion of pork butt, only 4lbs as a tester.

Also got a slicer (though I don't have the food pusher for it so I'm going to cobble one up out of acrylic since they want almost 30 bucks for a replacement).

man, this is a gamechanger if I can make good bacon out of shoulders, though with newfound access to a restaurant wholesale grocery store, I may now be able to find pork bellies for a decent price. I had given up because it was cheaper to get some house-smoked bacon at some of the specialty markets here than just buying the bellies.


----------



## Bearcarver

MSUICEMAN said:


> I'm on day 8 of my curing.... 2 more to go. 1/2oz of tender quick per lb and 3/4 Tbs of brown sugar per pound. doing this on a small portion of pork butt, only 4lbs as a tester.
> 
> Also got a slicer (though I don't have the food pusher for it so I'm going to cobble one up out of acrylic since they want almost 30 bucks for a replacement).
> 
> man, this is a gamechanger if I can make good bacon out of shoulders, though with newfound access to a restaurant wholesale grocery store, I may now be able to find pork bellies for a decent price. I had given up because it was cheaper to get some house-smoked bacon at some of the specialty markets here than just buying the bellies.


That's Great---You'll like your Home Smoked Bacon so much better than any you can buy. Keep me posted on it.

And just yell if you run into a Question!!

Bear


----------



## msuiceman

after 9 days I have pulled it from the curing bag, rinsed, patted dry, and sat it in the fridge on a grate to dry some. its not quite 3" thick so it should have had plenty enough time. it feels real firm and anything other than exposed surface is a very red color.

tomorrow will be smoking day. its going to be warm, so if its sunny I will put it in the smoker with no additional heat and a amnps and a amntps with pitmaster blend or maybe cookinpellets.com's blend pellets (got 40lbs of those sitting around) going at the same time for an hour, then will kick it up to 140 for several hours with smoke, then 160 for several more hours with smoke. will probably pull about 153-154, then in the fridge to chill overnight... Saturday morning slicing.


----------



## Bearcarver

MSUICEMAN said:


> after 9 days I have pulled it from the curing bag, rinsed, patted dry, and sat it in the fridge on a grate to dry some. its not quite 3" thick so it should have had plenty enough time. it feels real firm and anything other than exposed surface is a very red color.
> 
> tomorrow will be smoking day. its going to be warm, so if its sunny I will put it in the smoker with no additional heat and a amnps and a amntps with pitmaster blend or maybe cookinpellets.com's blend pellets (got 40lbs of those sitting around) going at the same time for an hour, then will kick it up to 140 for several hours with smoke, then 160 for several more hours with smoke. will probably pull about 153-154, then in the fridge to chill overnight... Saturday morning slicing.


Sounds like you're making the whole thing into Buckboard Bacon.

If so I like your plan. Anything over 145° is good to pull it out. I like to pull between 145° and 150°. 153°-154° is fine, but I wouldn't go much higher.

Also I would give it at least 2 days in the fridge, after smoking, before slicing. Then 5 hours in the freezer before slicing makes slicing work better. You can steal a sample or two, but I'd wait two days before slicing the bulk of it.

Bear


----------



## gary s

My wife said "I sure would like to have some more of that Ham you make out of those Butts"   Ah Ha   I just happened to have a couple of half butts in the freezer, Pulled one ou,t let it thaw and TQ'ed and Brown Sugar'ed it and resting in the fridge

Gary


----------



## msuiceman

yes, making the entire (though its really a half) of a shoulder into buckboard bacon. its about 4lbs total. this is a test to get it "right" before a much bigger run in the future.

I'll heed your advice about 2 days rest in the fridge after smoking... or at least a day and a half.

I'm excited.... bacon opens up an entirely new avenue for my smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver

MSUICEMAN said:


> yes, making the entire (though its really a half) of a shoulder into buckboard bacon. its about 4lbs total. this is a test to get it "right" before a much bigger run in the future.
> 
> I'll heed your advice about 2 days rest in the fridge after smoking... or at least a day and a half.
> 
> I'm excited.... bacon opens up an entirely new avenue for my smoking.


That's Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You're gonna love that BBB !!

Bear


gary s said:


> My wife said "I sure would like to have some more of that Ham you make out of those Butts"   Ah Ha   I just happened to have a couple of half butts in the freezer, Pulled one ou,t let it thaw and TQ'ed and Brown Sugar'ed it and resting in the fridge
> 
> Gary


LOL----It didn't take long for you to get after it, once she lifted that "Smoking Ban".
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## gary s

Hey Bear,  Baby steps, Only lifted the curing ban for this one, may have cook in the oven, we'll see maybe I can slip in a smoke ??

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Hey Bear,  Baby steps, Only lifted the curing ban for this one, may have cook in the oven, we'll see maybe I can slip in a smoke ??
> 
> Gary


You can't do a Butt Ham in the oven!!!

Tell her Bear said, "The consequences could be terrible, and could include 7 days & 7 nights of heavy rain in the area of the oven in question."

Bear


----------



## gary s

Bearcarver said:


> You can't do a Butt Ham in the oven!!!
> 
> Tell her Bear said, "The consequences could be terrible, and could include 7 days & 7 nights of heavy rain in the area of the oven in question."
> 
> Bear


LMAO     that's funny   I will relay the message

Gary


----------



## msuiceman

I bet an amnpts would burn just fine in the oven.... Though your wife may not be happy about it, as your entire house will probably smell like a smokehouse for a while.


----------



## Bearcarver

MSUICEMAN said:


> I bet an amnpts would burn just fine in the oven.... Though your wife may not be happy about it, as your entire house will probably smell like a smokehouse for a while.


LOL----I'd have to hide all my weapons before attempting smoking in the house!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s

Told my Wife what Bear said  she just looked at me and said Hmmmm

Better not press my luck

Gary


----------



## msuiceman

well, its on smoke, unfortunately its kinda windy and I have a dinner to attend shortly, so I adjusted my propane and its holding at about 172.... a little warmer than I really wanted, but it is what it is. i'll be home in a few hours, and the meat is at 90 right now, so I should be fine. I may make a pitstop home before drinks afterward just for a sanity check. if I didn't mind smelling like a smokehouse I'd adjust it down to 155 and let 'er go without worry, but my wife gave me the look of death as I was going back/forth out there to get it dialed in. a shower later, I am marginally not smelling like hickory.


----------



## msuiceman

150 and in the fridge












Tomorrow night or Sunday it will be sliced.


----------



## Bearcarver

MSUICEMAN said:


> 150 and in the fridge
> 
> Tomorrow night or Sunday it will be sliced.


Looks Beautiful !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Exactly what it should look like---Nice color!

Gonna be Mighty Tasty.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s

Mighty nice looking bacon   

Gary


----------



## msuiceman

Definitely not my last rodeo..

Awesome.


----------



## Bearcarver

Oh Yeah---That's what it's supposed to look like!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Reminds me---I'm out of BBB.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s

Hey that 1/2 a butt that has been curing in the fridge is going on the smoker tomorrow   Cured, smoked, pulled butt ham

More tomorrow

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Hey that 1/2 a butt that has been curing in the fridge is going on the smoker tomorrow   Cured, smoked, pulled butt ham
> 
> More tomorrow
> 
> Gary


I think I just got a Whiff of that Pulled Butt Ham, when I went out for the Mail!!

Bear


----------



## twoalpha

Bear

I had Awesome results using your "Step by Step" to make BBB. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here is a link to the post.

Larry

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237346/buck-board-bacon-on-lang-36


----------



## Bearcarver

twoalpha said:


> Bear
> 
> I had Awesome results using your "Step by Step" to make BBB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the post.
> 
> Larry
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237346/buck-board-bacon-on-lang-36


Thanks Larry!!

I'm really glad you liked the results!!----Every time I hear that, it makes my Day!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the Heads up on your Thread!!  It looks Great !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## mosparky

I'm new to all this, so forgive what may be stupid questions. 

 I'm not sure how the family will take to pulled ham. Me, I'm not so picky. What temp should I stop at to get a slicing ham ? I know it will be fatty, but if I was afraid of fat, I wouldn't start with pork.


----------



## Bearcarver

mosparky said:


> I'm new to all this, so forgive what may be stupid questions.
> 
> I'm not sure how the family will take to pulled ham. Me, I'm not so picky. What temp should I stop at to get a slicing ham ? I know it will be fatty, but if I was afraid of fat, I wouldn't start with pork.


Stop at 145°-150° for slicing & at that temp it is OK to eat it without recooking it.

Using a Cured Butt will make it taste more like Bacon than Ham when sliced, whereas using a Cured Pork Loin will be very close to Ham.

Bear


----------



## mosparky

I'd swear I read somewhere on here that the bbb would taste more like ham. Not that it matters much. I love ham and bacon. A half inch thick slice that taste like bacon, oh yeah, I can eat that. Taste like ham, love that too. Can't wait to start the grand experiments. The want to list is getting long.


----------



## Bearcarver

mosparky said:


> I'd swear I read somewhere on here that the bbb would taste more like ham. Not that it matters much. I love ham and bacon. A half inch thick slice that taste like bacon, oh yeah, I can eat that. Taste like ham, love that too. Can't wait to start the grand experiments. The want to list is getting long.


BBB might be more like Ham when wet brine cured, but my TQ Dry cured BBB is even actually more "Bacon" tasty than Belly Bacon---I think because it's leaner than Belly Bacon.

And if I cure & smoke Pork Loin, and use Pineapple slices instead of CBP, Garlic Powder & Onion Powder, it will be very similar to actual Smoked Ham, instead of Canadian Bacon.

You'll see----Once you do them, you'll be forming your own opinion.

Just PM me if you run into any questions on my Step by Steps. That way I won't miss the question.

Bear


----------



## twoalpha

Bear

Used you method for making more BBB and it turned out great again.

Thanks and have a Merry Christmas.

Larry

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/239624/two-butts-for-bbb-and-pork-roast


----------



## Bearcarver

twoalpha said:


> Bear
> 
> Used you method for making more BBB and it turned out great again.
> 
> Thanks and have a Merry Christmas.
> 
> Larry
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/239624/two-butts-for-bbb-and-pork-roast


That's Great Larry, and Thanks for the Head's up!!

I was just over there & everything looks Perfect !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s

I have made this quit a few times using this recipe and cook times  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> I have made this quit a few times using this recipe and cook times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

I'm glad you like it !!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## tropics

John Thanks I just started another 2lb piece 

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver

tropics said:


> John Thanks I just started another 2lb piece
> 
> Richie


That's Great Richie!!

That's kinda small---Won't last long.

Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## hank2000

Bearcarver said:


> *Buckboard Bacon and Pulled Cured Boston Butt Ham*
> 
> *I should note that I did this smoke before my operation, when I was not frequenting this forum.*
> 
> 
> Finally got around to trying some Boston Butt Ham to go with my BBB, and it came out Awesome!!!
> 
> 
> It's real easy to do, as I will show below.
> 
> You could leave the bone in, cure & smoke the whole Boston Butt, and then pull the whole thing into "Pulled Butt Ham".
> 
> However I decided to remove the bone, and cut each Butt in two pieces.
> 
> Then I cured all 4 pieces, and turned the side with the fat cap into "BBB", and the other side into "Boston Butt Ham".
> 
> 
> The only difference in doing both things at once was since I only wanted to smoke the thin BBB halves to about 120˚ IT "slowly", I had to smoke the other halves slowly for awhile too.
> 
> Then once I removed the pieces of BBB, I ran the temp up to 225˚ and more until completion.
> 
> *Hang On---Here We Go*:
> 
> *1st Day (Getting it into cure):*
> 
> Remove bones from the butts, slice in half at the bone removal point, rinse, and pat dry.
> 
> Weigh each piece of meat, and weigh the proper amount of Tender Quick to go with each piece (1/2 ounce per pound of meat).
> 
> Apply those amounts of cure to their designated pieces of meat, along with some Brown Sugar (between 1 tsp and 1 TBS Per pound).
> Put each piece of meat in it's own individual zip-lock bag, being careful to gather up any TQ that fell off, and throw it in with the piece it fell off of.
> 
> This way the proper amount of cure will stay with the piece of meat it was designated to be with.
> 
> Put these bags in the fridge for no less than the time needed to properly cure, at a temperature between 36˚ and 40˚ (I prefer 37˚/38˚).
> 
> *Calculate the time* by measuring the thickest point of all pieces of meat.
> 
> Divide that by how many "half inches" there are in that.
> 
> Then add 2 days to that, for the minimum number of days in cure.
> 
> I then add 2 or 3 days to that, to be sure it gets to the center of each piece.
> 
> In this case, the thickest point was 2", so there are 4 "half inches" in 2 inches.
> 
> 4 plus 2 = 6 minumum days in cure---Plus I added 2 more days = 8 Days in cure.
> 
> During those 8 days, I flip each package over, and massage it slightly, pressing it flat, and returning it to the fridge.
> 
> *Day #9* *(Prepping for smoking):*
> 
> Remove from curing bags, rinse, and put in a container to soak for 1/2 Hour, to remove surface salt.
> 
> Cut a couple slices from the middle of a piece, to check if the cure went to the center.
> 
> The color should be pink or red all the way to the center---No gray spot in center.
> 
> Fry these pieces up to make sure it's not too salty.
> 
> If it is too salty, soak it for an hour & test again.
> *Using TQ and Brown Sugar with my method, I have never had any Bacon that even tasted salty, let alone too salty, but I still check every time, just to be sure.*
> 
> Rinse again, pat dry, and put on smoker racks (this is only if you have room in a fridge).
> 
> I then sprinkle CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder on each piece, and put these racks in my meat fridge to start the pellicle for next day smoking.
> 
> If you don't have an extra fridge, you can put the pieces in front of a fan for an hour or so, or put the pieces in the smoker without smoke for an hour or so, until it gets the tacky shiny pellicle.
> 
> 
> Note: I put the two thinner pieces (with the fat caps) on a grill rack for the top position in my smoker, and the other two pieces on another rack for position #2, which is a little hotter.
> 
> *Day #10 (Smoking Meat)*
> 
> 6:30 AM------------------Preheat smoker to 140˚.
> 
> 7:00 AM------------------Put meat in smoker. Temp probe one on each shelf, and put Maverick smoker probe on left side (MES sensor is on right side).
> 
> 7:30 AM------------------Put well lit (one end) Hickory filled AMNPS on bars at the bottom, to the left of the chip drawer. Reset heat to 120˚.
> 
> 7:30 AM------------------I also put my foil half-pan above AMNPS to protect it from dripping, and my foil covered aluminum sheet on right, to direct the heat to the center.
> 
> 9:00 AM------------------Top piece----100˚***** Bottom piece----91˚
> 
> 10:00 AM----------------Top----108˚*****Bottom----104˚
> 
> 11:00 AM----------------Top----111˚*****Bottom----109˚*****Bump heat up to 140˚.
> 
> 12:00 Noon--------------Top----115˚*****Bottom----115˚*****Bump heat up to 160˚.
> 
> 1:00 PM------------------Top----118˚*****Bottom----119˚*****Remove Bacon (Top Pieces), and move that probe down. Also bump heat up to 225˚.
> 
> 2:00 PM------------------Left----142˚*****Right----140˚
> 
> 3:00 PM------------------Left----156˚*****Right----157˚
> 
> 3:00 PM------------------I put one piece in foil pan. Then Pineapple rings. Then other piece. Then Pineapple rings. Then pour Pineapple juice over.
> 
> 3:00 PM------------------Double foil over, and put on second smoker position. Bump heat up to 260˚.
> 
> 4:00 PM------------------All----168˚
> 
> 4:30 PM------------------All----183˚
> 
> 5:00 PM------------------All----195˚
> 
> 5:20 PM------------------All----204˚*****Cut heat to 100˚.
> 
> 5:45 PM------------------All----207˚*****Remove to kitchen. Pull just enough for Supper, and keep the rest covered. Eat some Great Boston Butt Pulled Ham.
> 
> *Day #12 (Slicing, Vacuum Packing, & Freezing BBB)*
> 
> This stuff needed 5 hours in freezer, before it would slice nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks For Looking!!!
> 
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proper amounts of Tender Quick weighed and waiting for their designated hunks of meat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four deboned halves, rinsed, dried, and ready for curing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All sealed up in curing bags (Zip-locks), and ready for 8 days in Fridge at 37˚-38˚:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soaking for 20 or 30 minutes to get rid of surface salt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt-Fry test. Note deep red color showing curing was through to center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes---My favorite taste test is nearing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MES 40 Ready for smoking. I just put new foil on my bottom smoker parts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First to come out of Smoker-----Two pieces of Buckboard Bacon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what was left after 7 1/4 hours of real nice smoke. Separate burning pellets, and save:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both pieces of Butt Ham, with Pineapple rings between & on top, and juices in the pan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer look::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the top piece was removed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulling "Cured Boston Butt Ham". Pulled real nice, and tastes Awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear's first ever Pulled Butt Ham Sam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this into the fridge for some left-over Sammies (Minus some that went to our Son's house):
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's Make A Great Sammy!!
> *
> 
> 
> Heat up some Pulled Butt Ham by flipping it around awhile in a hot pan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop two eggs on top of that pile of meat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flip that all around, until it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shovel it into a nice sized roll with some BBQ sauce on it.
> 
> Then squirt some of your favorite Hot Sauce on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer look at the Sammy----"BearView":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then after 3 days of Pulled Boston Butt Ham Sammies, a couple packs ready for freezing.
> 
> This will taste even better a couple weeks from now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Back to the Buckboard Bacon:
> *
> 
> 
> After a couple days of sitting wrapped in my fridge, it was time to slice the Bacon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And into the freezer it goes!!!!


Hi  bear if I wanted to dry cure a Boston butt bathe what one thing for a pulled ham would the butt be to thick for just rubbing th cure on or will I have to inject it with some kind of wet cure.  I have MTQ but I am thinking about using cure #1 and I'm not sure about the big me ether. We love this stuff


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Hank!

OK-----It seems the guys who Brine cure with Cure #1 inject anything over 2" thick. That's about all I know about Cure #1. If you want to know more about that, it would be good to ask one of them on one of their Cure #1 Threads.

As for the way I do large pieces of meat with my TQ Dry curing:

If it's over 3" Thick, I cut it into 2 pieces so that both pieces are under 3" Thick. Then I use the proper amount of TQ for each piece, put them in their own Ziplock bags, and cure them separately, using my normal "Time in Cure" calculations. I used to inject the larger pieces (over 3"), but I'd rather just cut them down like above.

Hope that helps,

Bear


----------



## hank2000

thanks that's what I do cut them in half


----------



## Bearcarver

That's Great Hank!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

hank2000 said:


> thanks that's what I do cut them in half


Thanks Hank!!

That's Perfect!!

I was hoping you wouldn't think me Rude.

Bear


----------



## hank2000

No not at all my friend.


----------



## thebig1

Bear, this looks absolutely amazing! I actually just looked up what BBB actually is, I never knew. Now I want to do both of these.

Three questions for now.
1. I see that when slicing the bacon you trimmed it for slicing. Since it's already cured could you just eat those trimmings without cooking them?

2. I know that you have recommended that the placement of the AMNPS be on the bottom shelf above the heating element. But I see that with this smoke you moved it to the left on the floor. Is that only for this smoke?

3. The heat deflector that you have for this smoke, is that only for this smoke or a mod that you have made to use with all future smokes?

Chad


----------



## Bearcarver

thebig1 said:


> Bear, this looks absolutely amazing! I actually just looked up what BBB actually is, I never knew. Now I want to do both of these.
> 
> Three questions for now.
> 1. I see that when slicing the bacon you trimmed it for slicing. Since it's already cured could you just eat those trimmings without cooking them?
> *Anything you eat from this has to get to 145° IT before you eat it, cured or not cured.*
> 
> 2. I know that you have recommended that the placement of the AMNPS be on the bottom shelf above the heating element. But I see that with this smoke you moved it to the left on the floor. Is that only for this smoke?
> *This was with my Generation #1 MES. In that one it works best on the support rods in the bottom left.
> In my MES 40 Gen #2.5, it works best on the bottom rack on the right.*
> 
> 3. The heat deflector that you have for this smoke, is that only for this smoke or a mod that you have made to use with all future smokes?
> *That deflector was only for my Generation #1 MES. You don't need it in a Gen #2.5.*
> 
> Chad



*Bear*


----------



## Rings Я Us

bearcarver said:


> Thanks Larry!!
> 
> I'm really glad you liked the results!!----Every time I hear that, it makes my Day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Heads up on your Thread!!  It looks Great !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


Bear,
The buckboard bacon gulf shucker and I are doing is in day 9. His is in pop's wet cure  mix and mine in dry rub  cure. Double checking here.. We shouldn't really see much color change on the surface area of the meat right? Should see some nice color inside after we cut it open to do taste test before smoking? 10 days to 2 weeks internal color should be reddish?
Or anyone into BBB

Thanks..


----------



## Bearcarver

Rings Я Us said:


> Bear,
> The buckboard bacon gulf shucker and I are doing is in day 9. His is in pop's wet cure  mix and mine in dry rub  cure. Double checking here.. We shouldn't really see much color change on the surface area of the meat right? Should see some nice color inside after we cut it open to do taste test before smoking? 10 days to 2 weeks internal color should be reddish?
> Or anyone into BBB
> 
> Thanks..




Yes, The important thing is the color of the inside when you cut it open.
It should be Pink/Red all the way to center, without any Brown or Gray in the middle. 
I usually cut through at the thickest part of the thickest piece, because that would be the last place the cure would have gotten to.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us

bearcarver said:


> Yes, The important thing is the color of the inside when you cut it open.
> It should be Pink/Red all the way to center, without any Brown or Gray in the middle.
> I usually cut through at the thickest part of the thickest piece, because that would be the last place the cure would have gotten to.
> 
> Bear


Cool, will cross our fingers. He he...  thanks


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Thought I'd let you know I'm doing this same smoke right now Bear. Figured pulled bacon/ham would be good, so two weeks ago I started curing that and buckboard.. <You can never have enough buckboard right?>


----------



## Bearcarver

TomKnollRFV said:


> Thought I'd let you know I'm doing this same smoke right now Bear. Figured pulled bacon/ham would be good, so two weeks ago I started curing that and buckboard.. <You can never have enough buckboard right?>




Absolutely on the BBB!!
Plus, if you never had Pulled Cured Butt Ham before, you won't believe how good that is either!!

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Bearcarver said:


> Absolutely on the BBB!!
> Plus, if you never had Pulled Cured Butt Ham before, you won't believe how good that is either!!
> 
> Bear



I'm looking forward to it! I just sprinkled a bit of jeff's rub I had on it mostly to make sure I didn't forget which was which in the smoker. Figured trying it 'all naturale' was the way to go :)


----------



## chopsaw

Tom , that pulled ham on a bun with BBQ sauce is heaven . This is one of the first things I did when I started curing stuff . Fantastic . Don't forget it in the scrambled eggs for tomorrows breakfast either .


----------



## TomKnollRFV

chopsaw said:


> Tom , that pulled ham on a bun with BBQ sauce is heaven . This is one of the first things I did when I started curing stuff . Fantastic . Don't forget it in the scrambled eggs for tomorrows breakfast either .



I didn't even think of a scrambled egg dish with it!


----------



## Bearcarver

Knock it off, Tom & Rich!!
You guys are making me Hungry, and I'm not smoking this Prime Rib until Monday!!!

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Bearcarver said:


> Knock it off, Tom & Rich!!
> You guys are making me Hungry, and I'm not smoking this Prime Rib until Monday!!!
> 
> Bear



LOL

it's your fault for giving us the ideas of pulled bacon ham!


----------



## pops6927

BBQ fans, brace yourselves: "Pork butt" will soon be a thing of the past.

In an effort to boost sales just ahead of the U.S. grilling season, and make shopping at the meat counter a bit easier, the pork and beef industries are retooling more than 350 names of meat cuts to give them more sizzle and consumer appeal.

The revised nomenclature emerged after two years of consumer research, which found that the labels on packages of fresh cuts of pork and beef are confusing to shoppers, said Patrick Fleming, director of retail marketing for trade group National Pork Board.

A stroll down the meat aisle had become baffling for shoppers looking for a steak. When they would see packages of "butler steak" or "beef shoulder top blade steak, boneless, flat iron" - they would walk away with an empty cart, said Trevor Amen, director of market intelligence for the Beef Checkoff Program.

So recently, the National Pork Board and the Beef Checkoff Program, with the blessing of officials with USDA, got the nod to update the Uniform Retail Meat Identification Standards, or URMIS. Though the URMIS system is voluntary, a majority of U.S. food retailers use it.

So pork and beef industry officials say they hope the new names will show up in stores nationwide by this summer's grilling season.

If it does, the lowly "pork chop" will be gone. Instead, grocery retailers could be stocking stacks of "porterhouse chops," "ribeye chops" and "New York chops." The pork butt - which actually comes from shoulder meat - will be called a Boston roast.

"One of our biggest challenges has been the general belief among consumers that a pork chop is a pork chop," said Fleming. "But not all pork chops are equal, and not all pork chops are priced equally."

So much for pork being known as the other white meat--a label the pork industry used for years to lure consumers away from chicken.

In the beef aisle, a boneless shoulder top blade steak will become a flatiron steak, a beef under blade boneless steak will become a Denver Steak. Not all names in the meat counter will change - ground beef will still be ground beef

The new retail names will also come with new labels for retail packages, which will tell consumers what part of the animal's body the cut comes from, as well as include suggested cooking instructions.

This marketing move comes at a challenging time for the nation's livestock sector, which has wrestled with historic high grain prices and devastating droughts.

Overseas demand for U.S. meat has cooled as both Russia and China have concerns about possible traces of the feed additive ractopamine, which is used to make meat leaner. That has protein clogging the nation's supply chain and the supply pork and beef in commercial freezers hit a record high for the month of February, according to Agriculture Department data.

Also domestic sales have been slow as the relatively cool spring has quashed consumer interest in breaking out the backyard grill.

While fresh beef and pork cuts have official names that are approved by USDA, compliance with using those naming conventions is voluntary for the industry, said Sam Jones-Ellard, spokesman for USDA's Agricultural Marketing Service.

"There won't be any changes to our naming conventions, but we're supportive of this," Jones-Ellard said. "Anything that simplifies the names of cuts of meat is a good thing for consumers."

At least one section of the meat department will stay the same: A spokesman for the National Chicken Council said Wednesday that no such plans are in place to change the names of chicken cuts. A chicken breast, the official said, will remain a breast.

Copyright 2013 Thomson Reuters.

PopsLinks-About Me!-Smokehouse-Wet Curing Brine-Leg to Ham-Orig Bacon Ona Stick-Breakf Saus-B.S. Seas-Cured Turkey-Corn Cobs-Orig Dried Beef-Naked Dixee Chx-Chix CutUp-Salt Potatoes-Cold Smoke Chs-Lo-Salt Turkey-YAWYE-Chx Skin-Brine Needle-Curing Salt-Ham Bags-BuckBoard-BP Biscuits-Butcher's Knot-Sausage Prep-Son's BBB-ANSI-MiniFridge-Graduation-POBx-Search-Stuffing-Qview-4turkey-Chris Smoke-Easter-Beef Needle-V Ribs-LS Cure Brine-CCpellets-Smoked Chs-Piggy-Buffet-Picnic-Can Bacon-PkPic-MknBcn-Party-HangSR-HolChs-TGT-PriRb-ICBT-PartyII-CnBf-Wade-HamII-ABB-FQF-BB-TT-CR-TCC-C-CBP-Nesco-bmc-bmb-S&BB-CBBB


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Pops!
However that looks like the exact same thing you posted in April of 2013:

6 years ago:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/new-nomenclature.139091/

Bear


----------



## pops6927

it is and everyone is still calling it'pork butt'


----------



## Bearcarver

You might want to start a Thread about this---On it's own, in case anyone's interested.
BTW: How You doing today?

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Can you believe I've had these slabs of meat in for about 10 hours now and they're still sitting at 130-135f and I got the MES at 180f?

I shoulda known better then to count on things going according to a plan LOL


----------



## Bearcarver

TomKnollRFV said:


> Can you believe I've had these slabs of meat in for about 10 hours now and they're still sitting at 130-135f and I got the MES at 180f?
> 
> I shoulda known better then to count on things going according to a plan LOL




I would crank it up to at least 225°.
You're taking to BBB to 145?
And the Pulled Ham to 200°-205°?

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Bearcarver said:


> I would crank it up to at least 225°.
> You're taking to BBB to 145?
> And the Pulled Ham to 200°-205°?
> 
> Bear



Yep! I bumped it to 200f. I think I severely underestimated the thermal load. <And every piece of meat is different!>

I've verified the thermal probes as well so I know it's right. I guess I just am getting a bit hangry smelling it.. LOL


----------



## chopsaw

Bump it some more Tom.


----------



## Bearcarver

TomKnollRFV said:


> Yep! I bumped it to 200f. I think I severely underestimated the thermal load. <And every piece of meat is different!>
> 
> I've verified the thermal probes as well so I know it's right. I guess I just am getting a bit hangry smelling it.. LOL




You need a bigger spread between the Smoker Temp & your target IT.
Like 225° to get the BBB to 145°.

Then after you pull the BBB out, jack it up to 250° or 260° to get the pulled Ham to 200°-205° IT.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Normally I get it done running at 180f...

It also occured to me, since one tray of pork was in the downstairs fridge, it might have partially froze. 

I'll just keep bumping it over time. I only run to 145f minimum because some people in this house think they can just microwave the bacon for under 30 seconds and eat it. <Blech!>


----------



## Bearcarver

TomKnollRFV said:


> Normally I get it done running at 180f...
> 
> It also occured to me, since one tray of pork was in the downstairs fridge, it might have partially froze.
> 
> I'll just keep bumping it over time. I only run to 145f minimum because some people in this house think they can just microwave the bacon for under 30 seconds and eat it. <Blech!>




That's good for the BBB, but you'll want the Pulled Ham to go to at least 200° IT, because you'll be pulling it, just like uncured Pulled Pork. So 250° or 260° will get you there easier.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Bearcarver said:


> That's good for the BBB, but you'll want the Pulled Ham to go to at least 200° IT, because you'll be pulling it, just like uncured Pulled Pork. So 250° or 260° will get you there easier.
> 
> Bear



I figured as much :) Thanks Mr Bear :)


----------



## Bearcarver

@Jabiru ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

pops6927 said:


> it is and everyone is still calling it'pork butt'




Yup, and My stores are still calling a Pork Butt Roast a Pork Butt Roast, 6 years later.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Hmmm, I see there's interest in Pulled Ham lately.

This Step by Step shows how to make both Smoked Pulled Ham & Buckboard Bacon out of the same Pork Butt.

Bear


----------



## mr_whipple

I was cruising the forums a few days back and came across this. The pulled butt ham is the part I'm after, but as long as I'm at it some more of the BBB won't hurt.  I just threw the pieces in the cure maybe a half hour ago.  Busy day didn't take any pics....  I didn't do as well deboning this butt and the top half ended up a pound heavier than the bottom from my not so stellar knife work. 

Let you know how it turns out much later next week.  Weather permitiing I'll probably smoke it up next Friday.


----------



## Bearcarver

mr_whipple said:


> I was cruising the forums a few days back and came across this. The pulled butt ham is the part I'm after, but as long as I'm at it some more of the BBB won't hurt.  I just threw the pieces in the cure maybe a half hour ago.  Busy day didn't take any pics....  I didn't do as well deboning this butt and the top half ended up a pound heavier than the bottom from my not so stellar knife work.
> 
> Let you know how it turns out much later next week.  Weather permitiing I'll probably smoke it up next Friday.




Yes---Let me know!!!
And don't feel bad, I could not cut one up today, like I did this one.
I'd have to get My Son to do it, or I'd end up all Bloody (Bear Blood).

Bear


----------



## mr_whipple

No need for Bear blood all over the kitchen!


----------



## mr_whipple

So...  I never did update this.  I ended up tossing that batch as it smelled like crap when I opened the bags.  That said, I decided to thaw a butt from the freezer to make pulled pork, but the weather kept me from that so I'm doing this again.  Only change is I'm going dry brine this one. I always do a wet, but gotta try it some time so here we go. 
I went .25% #1, 1.5% brown sugar and 2% salt.  The two halves were pretty close in size 4 lbs 2 oz and 3 lbs 12 oz.  I'll hit it with fresh cracked pepper before the smoke. I think I have the ammo can mod worked out so we're gonna try the lower temp smoking profile.  Threw the pieces in the bags Tuesday with target date of smoking either Friday or Saturday after turkey day.






Thought I took a few more pics, but the only one I found is this.


----------



## Bearcarver

mr_whipple said:


> So...  I never did update this.  I ended up tossing that batch as it smelled like crap when I opened the bags.  That said, I decided to thaw a butt from the freezer to make pulled pork, but the weather kept me from that so I'm doing this again.  Only change is I'm going dry brine this one. I always do a wet, but gotta try it some time so here we go.
> I went .25% #1, 1.5% brown sugar and 2% salt.  The two halves were pretty close in size 4 lbs 2 oz and 3 lbs 12 oz.  I'll hit it with fresh cracked pepper before the smoke. I think I have the ammo can mod worked out so we're gonna try the lower temp smoking profile.  Threw the pieces in the bags Tuesday with target date of smoking either Friday or Saturday after turkey day.
> View attachment 516656
> 
> Thought I took a few more pics, but the only one I found is this.




I can't help you with those percentages, as I only use Tender Quick for the curing part.
Everything else should be the same, but the curing mix is completely separate.

Bear


----------



## mr_whipple

Ya... I don't have any tender quick so standard #1 ratios were used. We'll see how this goes. I usually add black pepper up front, but we're trying something new.


----------



## mr_whipple

Ok, been a while and I never did post the results oy my go at this. So here are the latest results from last week. Been busy busy busy with no time to post pics. Boned and dry cured the butt, 1.5% salt, .25% cure #1 and 1.5 % brown sugar(i think I'm going to start playing with lower % sugars in my bacons). It sat in the cure for 13 days, into the pellet pooper on "low smoke" which is 160 for about 2 hours, then "hi smoke" which is 220.  








Pulled at IT of 140








The top half went into a pyrex dish with the pineapple slices and the juice from the can. Foiled and into the oven for a few more hours at 250 until it was 200ish and tender.








Pulled  a bunch for sammiches, sorry no plate shots.  For those of you who haven't done a pulled ham butt but have been meaning to, get off your "butt" and do it. This was killer. Bagged and sealed the rest and into the freeze.







Here's a shot of a few bags of the sliced bacon from the other half.






Thanks for looking!


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Great to me, Mr Whipple!!
Like.
However you should have started a new thread, instead of adding to mine.
That way people could find it directly, instead of bumping into it by accident when looking at my Thread. A lot more people would get to see it that way.

Bear


----------



## mr_whipple

Bearcarver said:


> However you should have started a new thread, instead of adding to mine.
> That way people could find it directly, instead of bumping into it by accident when looking at my Thread. A lot more people would get to see it that way.
> 
> Bear



I thought about that, but I'm lacking in forum etiquette. I really don't know what's wrong or right in that regard.


----------



## Bearcarver

mr_whipple said:


> I thought about that, but I'm lacking in forum etiquette. I really don't know what's wrong or right in that regard.




Don't worry about it---I don't mind your adding it to mine.
I just think yours would get a lot more exposure if it was alone, with it's own Title.

Bear


----------



## G8trwood

Bear, lookingto try this recipe next. Costco here I come.

Was wondering any difference in using a MES vs pellet grill. Still using amzn with pellet grill?  Was wondering if indirect heat from Pellet grill might be too much.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bearcarver

G8trwood said:


> Bear, lookingto try this recipe next. Costco here I come.
> 
> Was wondering any difference in using a MES vs pellet grill. Still using amzn with pellet grill?  Was wondering if indirect heat from Pellet grill might be too much.
> 
> Thanks in advance



All depends on what temps you can maintain, and what finish product you want:
I like to run a low temp (90° to 120°) for a few hours to get good smoke on them.
Then for Bacon I'll just keep it there for 10-11 hrs to get best flavor & color.
For BBB and CB, I take it up later in the smoke to 225° to get the IT up to 140°-145°, so it's safe to eat without having to cook it before eating it.
Hope that helps,

Bear


----------

